# CD PLayer Error



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

My 04 Sentra CD player crapped out. I put in a disc, hit play, then hit eject (it wasnt the CD I wanted) and it started clicking, and read some error message and the first 2 buttons of presets became depressed and stuck in the depressed position. Now I cant access the CD player, the disc is stuck in it, I cant use button 1 and 2 on the presets, and when I hit eject it just clicks. I think this will be covered under by B2B warranty (whew... abut 500 miles left)... but WTF? Anyone have this happen?


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

slhaas said:


> My 04 Sentra CD player crapped out. I put in a disc, hit play, then hit eject (it wasnt the CD I wanted) and it started clicking, and read some error message and the first 2 buttons of presets became depressed and stuck in the depressed position. Now I cant access the CD player, the disc is stuck in it, I cant use button 1 and 2 on the presets, and when I hit eject it just clicks. I think this will be covered under by B2B warranty (whew... abut 500 miles left)... but WTF? Anyone have this happen?



The exact same thing happened to mine about two months ago for no apparent reason! I guesse after a while the stock CD player decides to eat a CD and not give it back. You will have to buy another, make sure it's an aftermarket one though; if it's not still under warrenty!


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

your lucky. my cd player just did the same thing yesterday. but it eventually came out


----------



## AltimateSE (Jan 19, 2006)

every time i get a new CD and put it in it NEVER plays the next day...its even the Rockford eddition and its still messin up...im just going to have to bite the bullet and get an Alpine...


----------



## your_xtc (Oct 3, 2005)

There is a problem with the 04 CD players. It is covered under warranty. Take it back. This has happened to quite a few people I know with the 04.


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

your_xtc said:


> There is a problem with the 04 CD players. It is covered under warranty. Take it back. This has happened to quite a few people I know with the 04.



I did, and have a new one. Hopefully it wont have the same fate. I have a very long and detailed record of service prior to my warranty expiration (will happen some time this week), so I should be able to get any of this stuff fixed again if it pops up.


----------

